# Cbid - Repackaged cigars?



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been using Cbid for years with good results. But then this&#8230;.

I won a box. Yay! But when it showed up in the mail, it was open. As in, the seal was cut. Then it was cheaply shrink wrapped to make it look like it was from the factory. Yeah right!

Always having good customer service experiences I sent them an email. I expected they would be professional and either offer to exchange the item, or give me a really good explanation as to why the box had been opened. I got neither!

Here is how it went down:
"Thank you for contacting CigarBid about your order. I can understand how frustrating it is when your seal is already open upon arrival. To ensure that we are providing the best quality products to our customers, many seals are broken during Quality Assurance Inspections. Please keep in mind the manufacturers, shipping carriers, and customs may break seals as well. I apologize for any inconvenience this has caused you. I would be able to accept a return for an exchange for this box, but you would be responsible for the shipping cost."​
Hello! If I pay more to ship it back, then it's no longer worth my while to have made the bid. So I said no to that.

Plus, who opens boxes? I've never got an open box from Famous or CI. If a shipping carrier or customs opened it they would have put a sticker on it saying they had to open it and taped it back up. BS!

So I said no deal.

I also told them my thoughts on it all and added that the auction did not state open box, so not my fault. They need to cover shipping both ways. Here is their response:
"We have to do Quality Assurance Inspections since we are not making the product ourselves. After speaking to our Management Team, if you would like to return the box we will send a label as a one time courtesy, but we would issue a refund upon arrival. We can not send a new box since we can not guarantee that any of our boxes will not be opened for inspection. "​
Really? What a load of crap!

So I asked them ... if I agreed to sending it back for a refund, would I get the $6 I spent on shipping back? 
"If you would like to return the box we will send a prepaid UPS label as a one time courtesy, but we would not be able to refund your $5.95 shipping."​
Nice! Cbid really IS the Devil! :banghead:

So&#8230;. Has anyone else had this problem?

Or am I being unreasonable?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

ksnake said:


> Or am I being unreasonable?


I don't think so.

I've only purchased a limited number of full boxes, but I have never had this experience (though none have been from cBid). Honestly, to me this is one of the downfalls of dealing with large companies. If they were a small operation the person you spoke to could walk across the way and take a sealed box, sit it aside and ensure that it was saved for your exchange. At the most, they might have to communicate the instructions to someone else. With a large corporation, the guy/gal you've been emailing probably isn't even in the same city as the warehouse your sticks shipped from and he really can't ensure it won't happen again. Of course the tradeoff is they have cheaper prices than the small guy with the more personalized service. I think the "inspection" story is a little fishy, but there is no way to clear that up. In the end, I think they should refund you the cost of your item + shipping, and pay for the return mail. As you stated, it was not advertised anywhere that you were purchasing an open box!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Do you really thing that if you win a box or even single sticks that companies like Cbid actually open up a brand new box of their inventory to supply you of your winnings? i don't believe that for a second. They use returned goods to fill their auction sites winnings. Thats why i steer clear of using auction sites.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

is your worry that the sticks in the box are some how damaged or tampered with? if it were me i would maybe try to get them to offer a 10% refund or some type of discount but i would keep the box. if you got it at a good price to start with, it might just be worth keeping it.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

For me, it's about the cigars in the box, not the box itself. I honestly could care less if the box is opened and on almost all occasions ask them to open and inspect before shipping. This generally insures I'm not receiving moldy or split cigars and gives them an opportunity to insert extra packing inside if necessary to insure for a smooth ride home.
With the cigars being the most important part, that's all I really care about. 
On rare occasion I'll ask for sealed boxes.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Were the cigars in good shape? If so, then your making an issue out of nothing.

You're right... "the auction did not state open box" but it didn't state closed box either. Just as long as they delivered what you wanted...why complain?


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

what box of cigars are we talking about?
i've never received anything fron CI/CBID with broken seals.

i have received opened/inspected, seals broken boxes from other places, and i never thought anything bad about it.
i've had places open up the box, and put extra padding inside to make sure the cigars didn't get damaged during shipping.


J.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

As long as the sticks are OK, I would keep them if it was a good deal. I buy boxes to smoke the sticks, not the box itself. I do agree that they probably combined some singles, threw them into a box and called it a full box. The response they gave was a BS cop out. The least they could have done was be honest. Stories like this is why I don't use C-bid anymore.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd say you're within your rights to send back, and if having the box opened worries you then I'd send 'em.

Honestly I'd never considered that a place would combine loose singles and sell as a box, and at first it kind of takes me aback but really...if they're all the same cigar, I guess I don't care as long as they're undamaged. I figure buying off the interwebs they might not have been stored in optimal conditions, so they're going to sit for 1-2 months in my humi at controlled temp and humidity anyway.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Nobody said they were just loose singles in a box. If it's just the label cut maybe it was done by the postal service.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I really could care less if a box is sealed or not or why...as long as I get what I ordered, and the sticks are undamaged. It's not like once another set of hands touches them, they're contaminated beyond reproach or something. Maybe a couple of incomplete boxes were consolidated or something...

Opening boxes for inspection is not uncommon in the CC world where the stakes are higher and getting replacements or reimbursement for damaged or moldy cigars is a much more arduous process.


----------



## DBragg (Jun 13, 2013)

I see the OP's point of view, but theres quite a bit to unpack here. It was not advertised as an open box. He was expecting a manufacturers sealed container, as would have I. Sealed containers are important on a couple of different levels. The two that come to mind are safety and collectability (is that a real word?). If the OP is concerned that the contents are spoiled or poisoned, he should have the right to have his purchase price and shipping refunded. Likewise, if a collectors item is unsealed and not previously disclosed as such, that is a pretty serious hit to the value of the item. Im of the mind that CBid needed to disclose the fact that it was an open container, or at least put in their online policies that they reserve the right ship open but complete products. A quick review of "the fine print" on the CBid wesite indicates that "All cigars auctioned on CigarBid are brand new and in perfect condition, fresh from the manufacturer." Additionally, the return policy states that "All returns must be in original condition, complete with any accessories and in original unopened packaging." When I read these two statements in the same policy, it indicates to me that CBid intends to send unopened items to the customer, as well as receive unopened items if returned. The OPs item was opened, I wouldnt be pleased either.

Snipped from the CBid site, some of the more relevant operators are in bold.

_10) Returns Policy

Where applicable, every product we sell is backed by a returns policy. If you have questions about particular products, please contact Customer Service before bidding on merchandise. Most, but not all, products are covered by the following returns policy.

Within 10 days of shipment, CigarBid.com offers return privileges and refunds for shortages, missing, damaged or defective items only. All other sales are final. Should a return be necessary, please note the following:

You must have an assigned Return Merchandise Authorization (RMA) number before the merchandise can be returned. No unauthorized returns will be accepted.

*All returns must be in original condition, complete with any accessories and in original unopened packaging.*

CigarBid.com will refund your credit card after the product has been received, inspected and tested. If the product is not found to be defective upon inspection, we will charge a 15% restocking fee, plus shipping costs.

CigarBid.com may elect, at its discretion, to replace defective merchandise in lieu of a refund.

CigarBid.com cannot supply return freight instructions for merchandise shipped to a foreign APO/FPO address. While we will issue an RMA number, all return freight charges are the responsibility of the buyer.

11) About CigarBid Products

*All cigars auctioned on CigarBid are brand new and in perfect condition, fresh from the manufacturer.* All cigar products are stored in a controlled environment under optimum humidity and temperature conditions until shipped. We recommend storing and protecting your cigar purchases in a humidified environment upon receipt of products. CigarBid cannot be held responsible for cigars that are not treated properly by winning bidders. Please contact CigarBid.com if you have any questions about the proper care of fine cigars. All merchandise and non-cigar products are new, unless otherwise stated. If you have questions, please check with CigarBid.com prior to placing a bid. CigarBid.com disclaims all other warranties or conditions, whether express or implied, including, without limitation, implied warranties or conditions of merchantability, or fitness for a particular purpose.

12) Exchange Policy

All items are offered on a limited time basis, as long as supplies last. CigarBid.com cannot guarantee continued availability, nor be responsible for a replacement item if an item is unexpectedly out of stock, defective or is missing parts. The dynamic nature of the auction makes it impossible for us to replace or exchange merchandise that is out of stock, defective or missing parts. We do not reserve inventory for replacement or exchanges. However, we may offer such items again in the future as supplies permit. _

Where it gets murky for me (personally) is that the OP may have gotten a really good deal on that box. Depending on whether I thought I would get a similar deal on another box would play into my decision making process. If they are rare cigars that would not easily be replaced for a similar value, I may be inclined to just keep them, writing it off as using the low cost provider. Its very situation dependent.


----------



## DBragg (Jun 13, 2013)

I would like to add that I dont know the customs and shipping inspection processes. It is entirely possible that customs may have opened the box for a quick peek. If thats the industry norm, then I guess there isnt a lot of room to complain. However, Im fairly certain thats its rare for USPS, UPS, FEDEX, etc to open a box. I would think it may be even more rare for the domestic shipping companies to actually open sealed merchandise.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Say it ain't so! It's like Halloween all over again. Everyone will have to check their sticks to make sure some evil bastard did not stick razor blades in the smokes. Lol


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

KSnake, you asked so I'll give you my opinion. Yes, you are being unreasonable IMO. If you want sealed boxes that's your perogative, however, I find their response to you to be pretty darn accomodating. How else would you have liked them to respond once the open box had been sent?
MrR


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

I personally don't care about the box, main thing my gars aren't damaged, but if it bothers you, heck yeah, ask for a full refund and your shipping too. After all the customer is always right !!! ALOHA !!!


----------



## DBragg (Jun 13, 2013)

Hehe! those things were still a scare when I was just a wee little trick-or-treatereep:. I seriously doubt there are anything wrong with his sticks. I would probably just keep them if they are what I ordered.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

If an opened box creeps ya out, don't ever, EVER go on a cigar factory tour.


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

If the smokes are good, smoke them. And, since you asked, I think you are getting worked up over something that doesn't matter. Smoke and be merry


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Engineer99 said:


> I really could care less if a box is sealed or not or why...as long as I get what I ordered, and the sticks are undamaged. It's not like once another set of hands touches them, they're contaminated beyond reproach or something. Maybe a couple of incomplete boxes were consolidated or something...
> 
> Opening boxes for inspection is not uncommon in the CC world where the stakes are higher and getting replacements or reimbursement for damaged or moldy cigars is a much more arduous process.


+1 ^

Unless the cigars were some rarity that would greatly increase in value over time if the seal was in place (like old toys do or something) then I think you are getting worked up over nothing. If the cigars are fine then smoke em, if not then return them as damaged goods.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

There is no customs inspection on domestic shipped mail like this.If they had opened the box after it was shipped from them he would have known this on the shipping box.They opened the box and shipped it to him that way. Guess this is something they do,I never ordered a box from them.If the smokes are what you ordered I guess smoke them or use the return label and send them back.The explanation is weak never heard of that before,what they only had one box? They are CI... I have ordered lots of boxes from sites and never had one open all factory sealed.Just remember this and don't bid on a box from them again.


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

That sucks. I personally wouldn't buy anything from them anymore. That's me not telling you to do that.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

IMO packaging is for the garbage can. I don't care how fancy the box. I don't care if its in a mazo, tied up in a pretty pink bow. I just want undamaged cigars I can rest, then smoke. So my answer is you are being a little worked up over nothing mate. IMO, if you want them a special way, quite frankly buy them in a more customer friendly, inspectable fashion. That said I would be annoyed too, just wouldn't fuss about it.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

DBragg said:


> I see the OP's point of view, but theres quite a bit to unpack here. It was not advertised as an open box. He was expecting a manufacturers sealed container, as would have I. Sealed containers are important on a couple of different levels. The two that come to mind are safety and collectability (is that a real word?). If the OP is concerned that the contents are spoiled or poisoned, he should have the right to have his purchase price and shipping refunded. Likewise, if a collectors item is unsealed and not previously disclosed as such, that is a pretty serious hit to the value of the item. Im of the mind that CBid needed to disclose the fact that it was an open container, or at least put in their online policies that they reserve the right ship open but complete products. A quick review of "the fine print" on the CBid wesite indicates that "All cigars auctioned on CigarBid are brand new and in perfect condition, fresh from the manufacturer." Additionally, the return policy states that "All returns must be in original condition, complete with any accessories and in original unopened packaging." When I read these two statements in the same policy, it indicates to me that CBid intends to send unopened items to the customer, as well as receive unopened items if returned. The OPs item was opened, I wouldnt be pleased either.
> 
> Snipped from the CBid site, some of the more relevant operators are in bold.
> 
> ...


Excellent post! Thank you!


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

jfeva0049 said:


> is your worry that the sticks in the box are some how damaged or tampered with? if it were me i would maybe try to get them to offer a 10% refund or some type of discount but i would keep the box. if you got it at a good price to start with, it might just be worth keeping it.


I worried that I don't know *why* the seal was cut. If it was a box of cookies I would have the same concern. And I would expect them to take care of it.

The shipping box was not tampered with. So it came from Cbid that way. And their only excuse is that it was for QA. Which is BS.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Shemp75 said:


> Do you really thing that if you win a box or even single sticks that companies like Cbid actually open up a brand new box of their inventory to supply you of your winnings? i don't believe that for a second. They use returned goods to fill their auction sites winnings. Thats why i steer clear of using auction sites.


That's what I am thinking too. And I think I will steer clear for that very reason.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Perfecto Dave said:


> For me, it's about the cigars in the box, not the box itself. I honestly could care less if the box is opened and on almost all occasions ask them to open and inspect before shipping. This generally insures I'm not receiving moldy or split cigars and gives them an opportunity to insert extra packing inside if necessary to insure for a smooth ride home.
> With the cigars being the most important part, that's all I really care about.
> On rare occasion I'll ask for sealed boxes.


I have received boxes that were opened for inspection too, but I knew they were doing that in advance and gave them permission. But I didn't give the kid in the Cbid warehouse permission to open the box and put one of the cigars in his butt thinking it's funny.


----------



## FloridaCigar (Jul 29, 2013)

I've never used Cbid, but recently ordered a bundle of Famous Selects. When they arrived, they were bundled, but the cigars clearly came out of a box - i'm not too keen on boxed cigars, but they were still good and of course, smokeable!


----------



## trm (Dec 14, 2010)

After back to back damaged goods on 5 and 10 packs from Cbid, I was done with them... Then saw a box auction I "couldn't" pass up and they came in a sealed box with shrink wrap, good condition and no complaints. 

Thanks, TRM


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

ksnake said:


> I have received boxes that were opened for inspection too, but I knew they were doing that in advance and gave them permission. But I didn't give the kid in the Cbid warehouse permission to open the box and put one of the cigars in his butt thinking it's funny.


You're too paranoid to be smoking cigars if you think this going on. Do you honestly think that they have the time to single out your box of $40 cigars and pull this prank on it?
Maybe you should pass on cbid from now on and only buy strictly from your local B&M where the cigars have been touched by every nose picking and ball scratching person that likes fondling the leaf and personally likes rubbing every cigar on their snotty nose sniffing like they know what they have a clue about. I've even seen some put them in their mouth and suck on them to taste before putting back in the box and moving on to the next exhibiting the same repulsive maneuver.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

FloridaCigar said:


> I've never used Cbid, but recently ordered a bundle of Famous Selects. When they arrived, they were bundled, but the cigars clearly came out of a box - i'm not too keen on boxed cigars, but they were still good and of course, smokeable!


Note the word bundle they don't always come in a box just wrapped. You order a box and that's what you should get an unopened box.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I do think the excuse they gave you was lame. Dodging responsibility and firstly trying to put it off on someone else. Im much the same way in that when I order something that should come sealed it needs to be sealed and the only solution I would accept is for them to take the entire hit of the refund including shipping or send a new and sealed box if I was not happy with the order. My best guess is as stated by another member they probably made up a full box from incomplete boxes. Depending on what it was and what I paid for it I may or may not wish to exchange them. If it was a $400 box of stogies that I got for $100 and there was no damage to the contents I would just keep my yap shut and be happy.

Bottom line in any business is the customer is always right.

What question this really raises for me is what if you bought the box, it was sealed, you broke the seal and tried one and decided they were dog rockets and ran to your local B&M to get a replacement for it then shipped it back would they honor the return? After all it does state in their policy that returns must be sealed and in new condition.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Perfecto Dave said:


> You're too paranoid to be smoking cigars if you think this going on. Do you honestly think that they have the time to single out your box of $40 cigars and pull this prank on it?
> Maybe you should pass on cbid from now on and only buy strictly from your local B&M where the cigars have been touched by every nose picking and ball scratching person that likes fondling the leaf and personally likes rubbing every cigar on their snotty nose sniffing like they know what they have a clue about. I've even seen some put them in their mouth and suck on them to taste before putting back in the box and moving on to the next exhibiting the same repulsive maneuver.


You either work for Cbid, or are an idiot.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

JustinThyme said:


> What question this really raises for me is what if you bought the box, it was sealed, you broke the seal and tried one and decided they were dog rockets and ran to your local B&M to get a replacement for it then shipped it back would they honor the return? After all it does state in their policy that returns must be sealed and in new condition.


I respect that question. But even Cbid does not. They know what the deal is, and wont respect the potential problem. They KNOW they shipped a box that had a cut seal. And they admit doing it!


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

It's not fair to any of us if you ask a question, then call us names if you don't like the answer. Kinda weak man.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I don't see anything wrong with having an open box. I'm going to open them anyway so if they want to make sure they aren't eaten up or covered in mold, that's cool by me. BTW, never order cubans


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Pj201 said:


> It's not fair to any of us if you ask a question, then call us names if you don't like the answer. Kinda weak man.


It is pretty 12 yr oldish, isn't it. Then again, I'd be pretty ticked off if the cigar I just bought and stuck in my mouth smelled like inner workings of a sewage plant. Some just have nothing better to do than sob about the most insignificant things in life.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Pj201 said:


> It's not fair to any of us if you ask a question, then call us names if you don't like the answer. Kinda weak man.


I'm sorry, but his response was condescending. As is his continued responses. Just because I called him out on it, doesn't mean I don't appreciate everyone else's responses. Not sure why you took personal offense to it just because he is an idiot. This conversation was going just fine, with plenty of people disagreeing with me, as well as great suggestions. Ignore the idiot and chime in if you like.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

I did post if you scroll up, and you are continuing on saying idiot so you have asked for it..you sir, if you are that old, are a horses ass...your complaint is petty and bullshit. And your worries that someone contaminated your cigars are just plain asinine. You sir are whining and it is unbecoming of a man. Most of the posts including mine were trying to tell you that nicely. But your words have allowed you to be told straight up...get over yourself and mature up a little. And what Dave said about cigars in bm is all true! 
Also you don't know this man and you continue to call him an idiot for one comment you didn't like. Not really a large sample size to make that determination...


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Back to topic please. Move along.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Cmon guys, cant we be civil? 
Nothing wrong with a good debate so long as the name calling and derogatory remarks are kept in check. Im no saint by any means but when something prompts such a thought in my head I squash it. Having a daughter that just finished middle school and a son going in this year I already have an overload from the shenanigans and teaching them not to fall prey to the antagonistic ways.

I can also respect the OPs point as Im a bit anal retentive with such things. I dont buy for a minute that they inspect every single box for mold or beetles or that an inspection would reveal these issues unless its already too late. The required staffing for such a policy would far exceed the cost of an occasional return. Think for a moment if you were in any store shopping and there were two of a particular item on the shelf, one open and one closed and sealed, which one will you pick? Pretty much every retail store in the country offers up open box discounts.

If I was the owner of Cbid and I found it necessary to inspect one box out of every shipment by breaking the seal and inspecting it that box would be sold off as singles.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

I would suspect that cbid would liquidate returns, partial boxes, and such from its parent company which is already discounting. That said it seems IMO that the likelyhood of a unsealed "box" is probable, and not vandalized. That's why in my original post that a different place to shop would be less stressful. Packaging is usually damaged and what not when other consumer sales companies discount at a liquidated price. I personally do not shop there because I don't trust their inventory. I do regret returning the name calling...


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

This is the point when you order a box from a site or at a B&M it is ALWAYS a factory sealed box.I have been buying boxes for over 30+ years and never got an open box.(guess I have been lucky) The reply they gave him is weak ,they don't open them for Customs,repacking,UPS,they opened it just send him a sealed box.Yes some international sites ask you if you want them to open and check them and you have the right to say no only send a sealed box.It's his right to either accept them or not if it was a great deal keep them or use the return label and call it quits you are out $5 make it up on the next bid. Hope all this is not over a $40 box.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Gdaddy said:


> Nobody said they were just loose singles in a box. If it's just the label cut maybe it was done by the postal service.


I'm not sure why the postal service (or a carrier) would open a sealed cigar box to look at them, then reseal it with shrink wrap (?) and close the box up to send it on its merry way...without leaving some indication that it was checked and is okay. If the box was just unsealed when it arrived, maybe, but I doubt the USPS, UPS, or FedEx keep shrink wrap machines handy for cigar boxes they open up.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

The Wolverine said:


> This is the point when you order a box from a site or at a B&M it is ALWAYS a factory sealed box.I have been buying boxes for over 30+ years and never got an open box.(guess I have been lucky) The reply they gave him is weak ,they don't open them for Customs,repacking,UPS,they opened it just send him a sealed box.Yes some international sites ask you if you want them to open and check them and you have the right to say no only send a sealed box.It's his right to either accept them or not if it was a great deal keep them or use the return label and call it quits you are out $5 make it up on the next bid. Hope all this is not over a $40 box.


I think this is the bottom line. Well stated.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

ksnake said:


> I'm sorry, but his response was condescending. As is his continued responses. Just because I called him out on it, doesn't mean I don't appreciate everyone else's responses. Not sure why you took personal offense to it just because he is an idiot. This conversation was going just fine, with plenty of people disagreeing with me, as well as great suggestions. Ignore the idiot and chime in if you like.


Sorry azzhole but my response was not condescending. I point out the obvious and the truth. You sir, can't handle the truth and continue to sob like a 12 yr old school girl that just dropped her sucker in the sand. Good luck with your cigars and your future buying experiences. May the ammonia gods be with you. 
Let the sobbing and whining continue.....................


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

stonecutter2 said:


> I'm not sure why the postal service (or a carrier) would open a sealed cigar box to look at them, then reseal it with shrink wrap (?) and close the box up to send it on its merry way...without leaving some indication that it was checked and is okay. If the box was just unsealed when it arrived, maybe, but I doubt the USPS, UPS, or FedEx keep shrink wrap machines handy for cigar boxes they open up.


Right carriers don't do that....


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Pj201 said:


> I would suspect that cbid would liquidate returns, partial boxes, and such from its parent company which is already discounting. That said it seems IMO that the likelyhood of a unsealed "box" is probable, and not vandalized. That's why in my original post that a different place to shop would be less stressful. Packaging is usually damaged and what not when other consumer sales companies discount at a liquidated price. I personally do not shop there because I don't trust their inventory. I do regret returning the name calling...


But if CigarBid, *of their own description*, says that they're providing the same fresh quality smokes as anywhere else, they should do it. They should not combine singles or whatever into boxes without disclosing it, not unseal boxes without disclosing it pre-purchase for whatever reason and then attempt to shrink wrap it again, it's just a reasonable expectation on the part of the consumer that you're getting the "same thing" as any other cigar website. I have never received a box of cigars unsealed, without first knowing that would be the case before I purchased.

Anyone buying from CigarBid has the very reasonable assumption that boxes are sealed. I'm not sure I agree with everyone's attitude of "you got them at a good deal so why complain" because some CigarBid auctions actually go above retail price! Would you pay a premium on a box of Opus X and have them arrive with the seal broken, and re-shrink wrapped? If not, the same is true for Nica Libres - it's the exact same concept. A cheaper cigar doesn't entitle a retailer to treat them poorly.

Quality control and order accuracy at CI and CigarBid seems to have been somewhat spotty lately. I hope they figure out how to make it better as they used to be top notch. I still use CigarBid after my sub par experiences, but have used my power as a consumer to frequent Famous more, as I love their excellent packing and the sticks arrive exactly as ordered.

Everyone makes mistakes in commerce. No place is perfect. If CI and CBid are 100% great for you, then use 'em. If not, there are other options.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

stonecutter2 said:


> But if CigarBid, *of their own description*, says that they're providing the same fresh quality smokes as anywhere else, they should do it. They should not combine singles or whatever into boxes without disclosing it, not unseal boxes without disclosing it pre-purchase for whatever reason and then attempt to shrink wrap it again, it's just a reasonable expectation on the part of the consumer that you're getting the "same thing" as any other cigar website. I have never received a box of cigars unsealed, without first knowing that would be the case before I purchased.
> 
> Anyone buying from CigarBid has the very reasonable assumption that boxes are sealed. I'm not sure I agree with everyone's attitude of "you got them at a good deal so why complain" because some CigarBid auctions actually go above retail price! Would you pay a premium on a box of Opus X and have them arrive with the seal broken, and re-shrink wrapped? If not, the same is true for Nica Libres - it's the exact same concept. A cheaper cigar doesn't entitle a retailer to treat them poorly.
> 
> ...


Exactly! Thank you!

Just bad business practice!

And I'm happy I posted this here. People need to hear about things like this so they can make educated decisions. I was hoping for advice, as well as making this public. Both accomplished.

Here is what I am going to do based on the great responses from the people here.

1. Keep the box. 
2. File a complaint with Cbid so they know they lost a customer.
3. Delete my Cbid account.
4. I still like CI so I will probably still use them, never had an issue there. But will watch out since they own Cbid.
5. I also like Famous, and their Monster.
6. Keep using my local B&M as needed, and who also agrees that this was BS

For those wondering about a $40 box, here is the auction. I didn't post it in my initial post because as stonecutter2 said, it shouldn't matter what you bought. It's the principle. 
Camacho SLR Toro (25) (#1528506) - CigarBid.com

PS, Sorry about my idiot comment, it was meant tongue in cheek. I actually meant the insult to be the part where I called the guy a Cbid employee.


----------



## atsushi (Jun 29, 2013)

Sucks to hear that. I've gotten 2 boxes off C-bid with both being sealed. If they were not factory sealed like you stated, I believe I would be going about this the exact same way that you are. Best of luck.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

i'm still trying to figure out what kind of cigars we're talking about.

maybe they sent you the box that i purchased a few weeks ago.
received it, opened it for inspection, then my kid whom had snuck up behind me, sneezed on them.
so i closed the lid, put it back in the box, and i returned it, telling them i had changed my mind.


J.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

The Wolverine said:


> Right carriers don't do that....


Nope. No way, no how.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

jurgenph said:


> i'm still trying to figure out what kind of cigars we're talking about.
> 
> maybe they sent you the box that i purchased a few weeks ago.
> received it, opened it for inspection, then my kid whom had snuck up behind me, sneezed on them.
> ...


I would be paranoid if I thought that! LOL


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Good move to keep the box looks like you saved $100 they are excellent smokes by the way.It's your right as a customer to be pleased with a purchase bottom line. A side note received 10 cigars once that had a mixup by the manufacturer and had not rested long enough.Strong taste and smell of ammonia, notified the site, sales rep who was honest about what had happened asked what he could do.Sent me 10 of the makers top of the line smokes way more than the cost of my order.Service...


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

ksnake said:


> I would be paranoid if I thought that! LOL


heh 

i was jokingly trying to say... online vendors get returns all the time.
they still need to sell those.

J.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

jurgenph said:


> heh
> 
> i was jokingly trying to say... online vendors get returns all the time.
> they still need to sell those.
> ...


I get that, and I wish that was their initial response. But they said it was for QA which I do not believe for a second. I also would like them to disclose that it is an open box on the bid site. Seriously, people bid on single sticks which we all know are from open boxes. Not a big deal. Just fess up about it.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

ksnake said:


> I get that, and I wish that was their initial response. But they said it was for QA which I do not believe for a second. I also would like them to disclose that it is an open box on the bid site. Seriously, people bid on single sticks which we all know are from open boxes. Not a big deal. Just fess up about it.


Yep, the auction just needs to state open box. Best Buy does it all the time. Saved me a bundle on a new blu ray player


----------



## Wizzles (May 23, 2013)

They don't state that it is opened and inspected before shipping (if that's true), so you have every right to be displeased that it was. Personally I don't think that it's a problem if they do that as long as they state they will moving forward. If you're trying to buy a box for someone as a gift I think it would be nice to know if it's sealed or not. If the cigars are fine, and they're for you then I don't see why you would want to send it back.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

I sent them a link to this thread and I think we may have made a difference here. They said they will take care of it. I will post back soon if they do. Hopefully ... in the future, they will have a disclosure that a box is open. Thanks to everyone for your input and help. I think this is a testament to the power of social networking.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Success! The sealed box showed up today and they sent me a UPS return label at no cost to me. Not only that, they even did it on the honor system! I still have the first box here. Of course I will return it, just surprised the went over and above to take care of it. Thank you Cigarbid!


----------



## Tat2demon (Jul 21, 2013)

Excellent news. I was hoping they would take care of it.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

Well see what standing up for your rights gets people.And not just saying "Oh ok I'll just roll over and take it".Glad to hear they took care of you.


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

Glad to hear they made it right for you. I didn't want to get into the debate, but I think you were not out of line in finding the opened box unacceptable.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

ksnake said:


> Success! The sealed box showed up today and they sent me a UPS return label at no cost to me. Not only that, they even did it on the honor system! I still have the first box here. Of course I will return it, just surprised the went over and above to take care of it. Thank you Cigarbid!


While I'm glad they took care of it for you it still leaves a sour taste in my mouth that they tried to rake you over the coals first and only did what they did because of public embarrassment. Sometimes they just don't get it that it means a lot more for a company's reputation if they do the right thing in the first place and someone comes on here bragging about how well they were treated instead of the way this went down.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

GrouchyDog said:


> Glad to hear they made it right for you. I didn't want to get into the debate, but I think you were not out of line in finding the opened box unacceptable.


Thanks, but as you can see, you shouldn't feel that way. Speaking out is what works. Your opinion matters.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

JustinThyme said:


> While I'm glad they took care of it for you it still leaves a sour taste in my mouth that they tried to rake you over the coals first and only did what they did because of public embarrassment. Sometimes they just don't get it that it means a lot more for a company's reputation if they do the right thing in the first place and someone comes on here bragging about how well they were treated instead of the way this went down.


Well said. I wanted to post that they took care of it because that is what I told them I would do. But yeah... There is that.


----------

